

Ask HN: How does Google uses the Go Programming Language?  - zedzedzed

How does google use the go programming language? Is there any other organisation or startup using Go for any considerable software? Can I expect a large growth of the language, in terms of industry in 5 years?
======
rochoa
For instance the golang.org website is running on Go:
[http://golang.org/doc/go_faq.html#Is_Google_using_go_interna...](http://golang.org/doc/go_faq.html#Is_Google_using_go_internally)

Google open sourced vitess for scaling out and coordinating (sharding +
replication, schema rollouts) mysql databases, it seems they use it
internally: <http://code.google.com/p/vitess/>

P.S. Other organizations using Go: <http://go-lang.cat-v.org/organizations-
using-go>

~~~
zedzedzed
Good to hear that. Vitess seems quite large. I think, maybe, they use it for
other large internal stuff too.

PS your ps is a great link... Is it complete?

------
magnusgraviti
I believe yes.

\- programmers create new open source libraries for Go; \- language got 1.0
version so it can be considered by enterprises for production; \- programmers
write articles about it so we have some buzz around it; \- community grows
with a set of books about Go.

So I think the overall popularity will grow.

It would be nice for Golang site to have some section about "companies using
Go...".

~~~
zedzedzed
Yeah, I would like to see that section(like python's site has!)..

------
dvliman
cloudflare.com uses go in production. <http://blog.cloudflare.com/go-at-
cloudflare>

~~~
dknecht
This is just the first of many projects CloudFlare has in the works being
built with Go and is looking for more developers interested in Go.

------
thiagodotfm
Soundcloud uses go.

~~~
zedzedzed
how?

